# USC Grad Film School and Mature Students



## jaguarxjs04 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi - Please can someone advise me on this? What is the likelihood of a 45 yr old with a film degree getting into the producers grad program at USC? Thank you.

Angel


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, that all depends.  What's specific film field is your degree in?  What was your GPA?  Can you get excellent letters of recommendation?  How good is your resume?  There's a lot of factors, but your age shouldn't be one of them.  From what I've ready, there are people around your age who are in grad programs at USC, UCLA, NYU, all the big ones.  Your age doesn't really matter, it's all about your creativity, your drive, and showing your passion.


----------

